# Talking Zombie Prop



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Put this together over the weekend and I think it turned out pretty cool. I do need to mention a couple of people here, though. Thanks DJ Chris in advance for not suing me for reproducing Hauntcast for my test run. Thanks Rev for letting me (temporarily) borrow your voice - I suppose I should have asked first? And last but not least, thanks Dave of the Dead. You might not recognize this but it's the Talking Boris that I bought from you earlier this year.

The skin is just a really thin layer of silicone rubber. Works great!

001.flv video by denhaunt2 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid862.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/denhaunt2/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ab188/denhaunt2/001


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He sounds like quite the professional


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

what a sexy voice! The floppy silicone skin adds to the grossness!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

This very cool.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool it is a sophisticated zombie!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done! You've joined the moving face club!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Well done! You've joined the moving face club!


I always knew there was something missing in my life. Although I hear it's a slippery slope. It starts innocently enough with a moving face and before you know it there's all kinds of wagging body parts.

Thanks, though. It's nice to be part of the club


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, its no secret that I have a THING for Rev's voice, so you get double triple word score for using that, lol....

Very cool.... very, very cool.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I have a Talking Boris - how did you do the skinover?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> I have a Talking Boris - how did you do the skinover?


There used to be a company that sold a product that they called "bucky lids" - I don't think they sell them anymore and I can't remember what they were called. They were basically used in the same way over bucky skulls. The problem is that they aren't particularly flexible ( I think they are made out of a tough latex). I had to re-cast one of these in a soft rubber and then carve out a lot of the jaw area to minimize the resistance.

Did this help?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats about what I thought Revenant looked like.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow we get to hear revs voice too. Great job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great face. And I'm partial to the voice too


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info - I've seen the Bucky Lids somewhere recently but sure the firm wouldn't export.

The Boris jaw mech isn't very strong so I got a Lindberg skull and just looking at the best way of wiring a jaw and eyes movement with the VLC Prop Controllers. My Boris will be now used in a 6ft 6in Reaper Greeter with hpropmans random head movement code, a VLC Servo Controller and a suitable voiceover track. Already modded my Boris for MP3 input.

I'm just working on shiatsu and wipermotor groundbreakers with fixed jaws (cheap foam skulls corpsed up) but really want a talking zombie.


----------

